# Dens228 First log here



## Dens228

Having logged in the contest forum I found it to be a good time with great support from fellow contestants.  It also was a good motivator and I'm looking to keep it going. 

Last week was the first week after the contest and I was out of town for a youth baseball tournament so I did one full body workout while I was there.  This week I'm doing my regular workout to just short of failure, without any intensity adding set extenders.  This Friday I will be back at it full bore.   I do a Yates style workout with one working set per exercise, 3-4 exercises per bodypart.  Four way split, two on, one off. 

Another thing I'm going to try is upping the reps for legs to 15-20.  

Right now I'm on 60 mg test EOD, once I hit it again I'm going to use Test C and equi with a Anadrol kick for 2-3 weeks, then switch to Sust and NPP.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## txpipeliner88

In on this one bro! Glad to see you carrying the momentum of the contest forward. Good luck on the log and I hope the gains keep coming for you.


----------



## Dens228

Today's my last "light" workout.  Then I'll ramp it up starting Friday.
I'm going to start my next cycle Monday, upping from my cruise.

First two weeks of the cycle will be 800 mg/test E, 300 mg/Equi per week, as well as 25 mg/drol per day.  

Today's workout was back,
Medium, neutral grip pulldowns, T-bar rows, cable rows, DB pullovers, facepulls, back extensions, and abs.

Also, right now I'm using LGI Fully Loaded as a pre-workout, and 15 grams of BCAA intra.  

At some point I'll be using Glycofuse and EAA's intra.


----------



## Sandpig

Keep up the good work, bud.


----------



## Dens228

Rest day today then I hit it hard starting tomorrow.

Super supps will start at 800 mg test e and 300 mg equi per week along with drol at 25 mg/day.  
Weight today is 227.


----------



## Dens228

Ok first off I'm skipping the equi at 300 mg/week and going right to 600.
So it'll be 800 mg test E and 600 mg equi per week with 50 mg anadrol preworkout.

Today was chest/biceps/abs all working sets listed to failure
Decline bench with a single rest pause x9-2
Dips with one drop set x9-9, on this the drop set was to bodyweight
DB bench x14
Band crossovers x14
Incline DB curls with a drop set x9-5
EZ bar curls x9
Standing concentration curls x13
Abs- lying knee ups and then standing band crunches

My weight is the same as when the transformation contest ended but my arms were up 1/4 inch today so I was pretty depleted at the end.  Should have carbed up for the photos!


----------



## Dens228

Great leg day today........oh, liquid Anadrol tastes like shit....

Extensions, one drop set   x17-9
Leg Press, rest pause  x17-4
Hacks x15
Seated leg curls x17
T-Bar SLDL's x8
LP calf x15 then partials until I couldn't move.
Seated calf, Partials until I couldn't move

That's it.  Walking up the stairs was quite a challenge.


----------



## Dens228

Weight 227 this morning

Delts and Triceps
Lateral Raises x12, 12, this last set had one drop set x13 x19
Shrugs x11 then partials
Pressdowns, with one drop, x10-7
Lying BB extension x11
Rope pressdowns x9
Abs

Good pump and workout....


----------



## Dens228

Back and abs today.........

Medium grip pulldowns, one drop set  x8 x4
T-bar rows x9
Seated rows x13
DB Pullovers x12
Face pulls x12
Back extensions x12
Abs

Felt good, nice pump.........


----------



## Dens228

Weight today was 228.

Preworkout of Fully Loaded and 25 mg anadrol

Decline, one rest pause, 5 breath rest, x10 x3
Dips, one drop set, x10 x12
DB Bench x15
Band crossovers x14
Incline curls, on drop set, x10 x5
EZ bar curls x10
Concentration curls x14
Abs.......

Great pump today, feeling strong.


----------



## Dens228

I'm really liking the higher reps for legs, and the increased dose of test is kicking in......

Today:
Leg extensions, one drop set, x20 x10
Leg press, one rest pause, x19 x4
Hacks, x15.  I was going to do partials but it was all I could do to hold the weight long enough to put the catch pins back.

Seated leg curls, on drop set, x18 x9
Leg press calf raise, x17 then partials for eternity........lol
Seated calf, x10, then partials till I cried.


----------



## Dens228

I should add to this log that I do my reps the following way,,,,
On exercises where locking out takes stress off the muscle I don't lock out, keeping tension on the muscle.  On exercises that have resistance at the peak such as leg extensions, concentration curls, etc I squeeze the contraction for  a count or two.

Today was delts, tris, abs.........

Lateral raise, x13 x 13, then one drop set, x15 x21
Shrugs, x13 then partials
Pressdowns, with one drop set, x12 x9
Lying tricep extension x12
Rope pressdowns x10
Abs........


----------



## Dens228

Back and Abs today.......
I think I need to up the ab work........as I've gotten older my midsection tends to protrude a bit when I stand relaxed.......makes me look fat in clothes........

Today.....

Medium grip pulldowns, One drop set x9, x6
T bar rows x10
Cable rows x10
DB Pullovers x15
Facepulls x15
Back extensions x15
Knee raises x20
Cable crunches x15

Feeling good......


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dens watch too much ab work or u will grow the gut out farther. Maybe time for DNP.  I got same problem..lol.  but also my posture can suck I believe so im workin on that. Thks for the updates bro..


----------



## Dens228

Chest today, weight is at 230 on the nose.

Decline with one drop set........x10 x5
Dips, with one rest pause x11 x4
DB Bench x15
Band crossovers x15
Incline curls with one drop set x11 x7
EZ bar curls x11
Standing concentration curls x15
Abs

Done..........40 minutes.


----------



## Dens228

Holy shit, these higher reps for legs are killer, plus I know I'm growing from them, I had to raise the pad for seated calf today!

As always sets listed are to failure..........

Leg extensions, one drop set, x16 x8
Leg press x23
Hacks, one rest pause, x11 x2.......cashed!
Seated leg curls x21
T-Bar SLDL's x6
Leg press calf raise, one rest pause x20 x7
Seated calf, one rest pause x17 x6

Done, drenched, happy!


----------



## Dens228

I should also add that the equi has kicked in, I can't get un-hungry! LOL


----------



## Dens228

Today I up the test to 1050 per week. 

Also, I'm changing up the workouts based on a recent discussion.
I'm hesitant to get too specific out of respect for the creator. 
I will still do my best to log without giving away the man's work product.

Leg press x9 x9
Leg extensions x12
Seated leg curls x13
Leg press calf x12, x11, x8, x6
Dips x23 x18
Pulldowns x15 x15
Side laterals x21 x18
Cable cruches x15 x15
Dumbbell curls x18
Pressdowns x25


----------



## Dens228

Today's workout was a brute........

Pulldowns x11 x8
T-Bars x8
Decline bench x10
Band crossovers x10
Lateral raises x10
Shrugs x13
Leg press x 25 x22
Leg extensions x16
Seated leg curls x30
Seated calf x 30


----------



## Alinshop

Did i miss your stats? I see your weight, but not your height and age.


----------



## Dens228

5 09.  50 years young


----------



## Dens228

Today's workout was a blast.......I'm still feeling it almost 12 hours later...........
Each exercise had 10 seconds rest between sets......

Leg Press, 5 sets of 4 reps, 1 set of 5 reps, 
Leg Extensions 5 sets pf 4 re[s. 1 set of 9 reps
Hack squats, feet up high on platform, 5 sets of 4 reps, 1 set of 8 reps
T-Bar SLDL's 6 sets of 4 reps
Seated calf, 5 sets of 4 reps, 1 set of 7
Leg Press calf, 5 sets of 4 reps, 1 set of 6
Concentration curls 5 sets of 4 reps, 1 set of 12
Leg raises

I'm going to be sore tomorrow..........


----------



## Dens228

Ok, having traded a few PM's with Homonunculus he said to go ahead an be a little more detailed.  Today was my 4th workout from his new E-Book, "Fortitude Training"  So far I'm loving it and would recommend to anyone to spend the $20 and get the book.  Great value.

So with that being said, I'm using the Basic, Tier II format for four weeks, then may up it to Tier III depending on how I feel. 

So today is day 4.

Each exercise listed I am doing 6 sets of 4 reps, with 5 breaths between sets, going to failure on set 6 no matter what the reps are.  I'm only listing the reps for the last set since the first five sets were always 4. Being as this was my first time with this format I was close on some, not so close on others......rest between exercises was as long as it took for my breathing to return to normal. 

T-Bar rows x7
Medium grip pulldowns x4
Cable rows x6
Lateral raises, did this exercise twice so....x5, lowered the weight x7
Decline bench x5
Dips x7
Pressdowns x9

Man the feeling this workout leaves can best be described as an intense pump that hits a few seconds after the set.   And it leaves the body feeling thoroughly worked for the rest of the day..  I will be upping my peri-workout drink to help with recovery.

My weight this morning was 231.


----------



## Alinshop

Dens228 said:


> 5 09.  50 years young



Well, you have the body of a 40yr old.


----------



## Dens228

Thanks, but the shoulder joints of a 90 year old!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dens use some thera band stretch and therapy for those shoulders.  50s the new 30.. im there. Lol..


----------



## Dens228

Today was Day 1 Tier 2, second time through

Leg Press x10, x9
Leg extension x10
Seated leg curls x10
Leg Press Calf x13 x11 x9 x8
Band crossover supersetted with DB Pullovers
First set x26 x16
Second x18  x15
Lateral raises supersetted with leg raises
First set x23 x20
Second x19 x20
Dumbbell curls supersetted with lying tricep extension
x 20  x25

Pumped and cashed!


----------



## Dens228

Week 2
Tier II Day 2

Alternate with:
Med Grip Pulldowns x12
T-Bar x10
Med Grip Pulldowns x8

Alternate
Decline x11
Band Crossovers x13

Alternate 
Side laterals x12
Shrugs x11

Alternate with no rest
Leg press x30
Leg extensions x15
Seated Calf x24

One minute rest

Leg press x26
Seated leg curls x26

Done...................


----------



## Dens228

I'm loving the Fortitude workout. 
Today was muscle rounds for week two, trying to dial in the correct weight.  The goal is to hit failure at four reps on the sixth set.
I'm here to tell you it sneaks up on you.  Around set 3 or 4 you're thinking to yourself, this isn't so bad.  Then BAM, you hit a wall.

Here we go........
Each exercise is for six sets so I'm only hitting the reps I got on the sixth set..

Leg press x6
Hacks with feet high on the platform x4
Leg extensions, leaning forward x8
Seated leg curls x5
Seated calf x6
Leg press calf x3
EZ bar curls x9

Hour later a huge breakfast.


----------



## Dens228

Wow, days 3 and 4 of the Fortitude workout really kick a persons ass!

Today was day 4, week 2.

As always on Muscle Rounds day it's 6 sets, only the last set to failure, shooting for 4 reps, 10 seconds rest between.  I'm only listing reps on the last set.

T-Bars, 6 reps
Pulldown, 5 reps
Close grip pulldowns, 4 reps
Dips, 5 reps
Decline, 4 reps
Side laterals, 9 reps
Shrugs, 5 reps
Lying tricep extensions, 5 reps

I'm telling you, this workout sneaks up on you and leaves you pumped.


----------



## Alinshop

Sounds like the Fortitude plan is working well for you.


----------



## Dens228

Alinshop, yes it does appear to be working well.  Short time frame so we'll see.

Today weighed in at 230.4.

Workout is as follows:

Leg press x11
Extensions x11
Leg Press x9
Fetal Leg Curls x6  (Holy shit, the cramping)
Seated calf raises x14, x12, x10, x9
Supersets of:
Band cross overs x26, x18
with Cable rows x18, x16
Supersets of:
Lateral raises x25, x20
with crunches x20, x20
Superset of:
DB curls x21
with pressdowns x25


----------



## Dens228

Today was week #3, day 2, tier II of Fortitude.
Weight was 230.9, but I swear I look leaner.  

Workout as follows, only work sets are listed.........

Straight sets, 1.5 minutes between sets

T-Bar x11
Med Grip Pulldown x7
T-bar x9
Decline bench x9
Band Crossovers x14
Lateral raises x9
Shrugs x11

Giant sets for the following:
Leg press x23
Leg Extension x16
Seated calf x18

Rest 2-3 minutes
Leg Press x19
Seated leg curls x21

Gasp for air for the next 45 minutes.............

Also bumped Test C to 1200 mg/week.  Equi still at 600.


----------



## Dens228

Today was muscle rounds, the day I love to hate......

As always, shooting for 6 sets of 4 reps, 5 breaths between sets, only last set to failure.......Wait for breathing to return to normal between exercises

Leg Press x3
Iron Mind belt squats x4
Leg extensions...skipped having some right knee pain, this is the only exercise that seems to aggravate it.
Fetal Leg curls, only got 4x4
Leg press calf raise x4
Seated calf x4
DB curls x6

My right knee is a little sore around the outside of the lower knee cap, only seems to hurt for leg extensions so I'll stop them for awhile.
Also my first time using my brand new Ironmind squat belt.  What an eye opener.   I was was shocked by both the little amount of weight it took, and the way my quads felt worked after.  Movement is a little awkward at first.

FYI I used 215 pounds with small plates so I could get to parallel.


----------



## Dens228

Day 4 of week three.
Muscle Rounds again.  

T-bars x5  (25)
Medium grip pulldowns x4  (24)
Close grip pulldowns x5  (25)
Decline bench x3 (23)
Dips x5 (25)
Lateral Raises x4  (24)
Face pulls x5  (25)
Pressdowns x5  (25)

I'm getting better at choosing the right weight. 

As a addition just to give a visual I added the total reps in after the work set.
This gives a better idea of the workload.  Remember this is with a weight you'd normally get around 14-15 reps with.

Also, I swear days 3 and 4 of FT really get me to the point where I'm still sweating bullets an hour later.

My knee has loosened up a bit.  Did some rehab last night which I'm going to do nightly.  I coach youth football and this is the start of the second week so counting my real job these are some long days. 

Weight today was 229.7 and I must confess I had a large strawberry blizzard from DQ last night.


----------



## Dens228

Decided to bump the FT workout up to Tier 3 today, a little more volume.
My right knee felt great pre and during the workout, stiffened up quite a bit afterwards.  I may have to just do some ultra high rep sets for legs a few weeks until it's better.  Reps of 30+. This is what I've done in the past with good results.

Workout:

Iron Mind Belt squats x9
Hack squats x8
Iron Mind Belt squats x8
Fetal leg curls x6
Iron Mind belt squats x12

Two supersets of 
Band Crossovers x23, x18  with
Close grip pulldowns x19, x15

One set of each
Side, front, and rear laterals superset with crunches
Laterals were 23, 19, 26 reps

Two supersets of 
DB curls x18, x16 with 
Pressdowns x22, x19

Done.
Weight was 231 this morning after my workout.


----------



## Dens228

Second day of Tier 3, but I'm sticking with high reps short of failure for legs for a couple of work outs to let my knee heal up.

Today I weighed in at 229.2.  Weight is holding pretty steady but I'm getting more vascular so fat must be dropping a bit.

The following had 1:30 rest between alternating between exercises
Dips x11, x9
DB Bench x15, x12, really need to up the weight on these.

Alternating the following
Medium grip pulldowns x9, x8
T-Bars x9, x9

Alternating:
Side lateral raise x10, x8
Shrugs, x10, x8

Two giant sets, 30 reps per set, constant tension

Leg press
Leg Extension
Seated Calf

Then 

Leg Press
Seated leg curls
Seated calf


----------



## Sandpig

Excellent work, bro


----------



## Dens228

Sandpig said:


> Excellent work, bro



Thanks, another couple weeks and I'll be switching out the equi for some npp.  Npp may be my favorite.


----------



## Dens228

My knee is starting to feel better.  Rather than doing the muscle rounds for legs I stuck with high reps.  No sense battling this for weeks and weeks when a little common sense can take care of it quickly.

Today:

Leg press x40
Iron Mind belt squat x20
Leg extension x40
Seated leg curls x51

Now the  muscle rounds, only listed the 6th set of each exercise, as usual 5 breaths between sets.
Leg press calf x2
Seated calf x2
Smith machine standing calf from floor x4
Concentration curls x8

Then some crunches


----------



## Dens228

Day 4 of week 4.  Muscle rounds.  This week I had upped the level to Tier 3 but yesterdays didn't really count since I didn't do the MR's for legs with my knee issues.  Next week I will. 

Loving the increase to Tier 3.  Weight today was 229.9.  

Listing only the last set of six sets, to failure.

Med grip pulldowns x5
Smith Rows x5
Close grip pulldowns x5
T-bars x5
Decline bench x4
Band Crossovers x5
DB Bench 4x4, totally gassed.
Side laterals x5
Face pulls x5
Shrugs x5
Pressdowns x6

For DB Bench I should have lowered the weight for sets 5 and 6. But I have DB's up to 50 lbs, after that I have pro-style DB's that take awhile to adjust.  Too long for MR's. 

Also I was surprised how much changing the order of exercises affects the weight used.   Killer workout.


----------



## Dens228

Today was week 5 day 1 of the blast.  Still hitting higher reps with the leg work, my knee is feeling much better.  I think I'll go at it normal for the MR's in a few days.

Today's workout was:
Leg press x20
Extensions x30
Leg Press x20
Fetal Leg curls x6
Leg Press x25
SeatedCalves 5 sets, same weight started at 14 reps, ended at 7 reps
Superset:
Dips x26, x20, with
Cable rows x22, x16
Superset:
Side laterals x27, x21
With crunches
Superset:
Shrugs x22 with
Crunches
Superset:
DB Curls x18, x15, with 
Lying tricep extensions x24, x17


----------



## Dens228

Actually the last post was yesterday.  I normally take a day off between days 1 and 2 of FT but due to other commitments I had to go 2 days in a row.  Not so bad as long as I don't do it too often.

Today I weighed an even 229.  Yesterday was a long day, started at 5:30 with my workout, then off to work, then home long enough to change, then I coach my sons youth football team from 5:45 until 8:00.  Then I had a football board meeting that lasted until 11:30 pm...glad that isn't every day!  LOL

So today was:

Close grip pulldowns x12, x9, alternated with
Smith rows x9, x10
Dips x12, x13, alternated with
Band crossovers x12, x9
Lateral raises x11, x9, alternated with
Face pulls x10, x9

Leg Giant set, no rest
Leg Press x30, leg extension x19, seated calf x32
Couple minutes rest
Leg Press x30, seated leg curls x31, seated calf x27

Done


----------



## Dens228

Weighed 227 today.  These 16 hour days are taking a toll.  Feel good muscle wise but hard to keep the weight up.

I tried Lap squats with an Iron Mind belt, ala Scott's site, but can't get it right.

So, here is today's, doing muscle rounds.......only listing the sixth set which is to failure........

Leg Press x8
Free weight hacks x3
Machine hacks, feet low x4
Seated leg curls, x7
Leg press calf x4
Seated calf, x3
Smith machine standing calf x5
Ez bar curls x6

Also, the free weight hacks don't lend themselves well to MR's.  My lower/upper back was getting more stressed than the legs.  Gave it a shot though.


----------



## Dens228

Last workout of week 5.  Finished second week of Tier 3 basic.

As always on MR's, 6 sets, only the last set to failure, shooting for 4 reps, 5 breaths between sets.

I'm only listing the last set..........

Med grip pulldowns x5
T-Bar rows x3
Close grip pulldowns x5
Smith rows x4
DB Bench x5
Band crossovers x6
Decline x3
Side laterals x5
Shrugs x4
Rear laterals x8
Lying tris x2

Sweat pouring off of me like I was standing in the shower.
One more week and I'll be hitting the cruise.


----------



## Dens228

Week 6, day 1 of FT

Leg Press x20
Leg Extension x28
Leg Press x20
Seated leg curls x17
Leg Press x25
Leg Press calf 5x7-13 reps
Dips x28, x22, supersetted with
Cable rows x22, x17
Lateral raises x28 supersetted with crunches
Shrugs x22 supersetted with crunches
Lateral raises x19 supersetted with crunches
DB curls x23, x16, supersetted with
Pressdowns x26, x17


----------



## Dens228

Rolling right along........day 2 of week 6.  
For my next blast I'm going to use Tier 2 for weeks 1 and 4, Tier 3 for weeks 2, 3, 5, 6.

Also, my hydro whey came yesterday afternoon so I added it to my intra today. I used premium strawberry coconut with debitterized hydro.  Mixed with Orange Glycofuse it wasn't bad at all.  

Preworkout, 30 minutes prior was Fully Loaded with 25 grams Glycofuse, intra was 30 grams hydro whey, 25 grams Glycofuse, 10 grams BCAA'a.  

Workout:
Close grip pulldowns x9, x8, alternated with
Smith rows x9, x9
Decline bench x6, x8, alternated with
Cable crossovers x12, x10
Side laterals x11, x10, alternated with 
Shrugs x9, x7

Giant set
Leg press x26, leg extension x18, seated calf x24

Another giant set
Leg press x21, seated leg curls x25, seated calf x21

Foam rolling then done.


----------



## MattG

Any current progress pics brother? Curious to see the difference from the contest ones...sounds like youve been doing a pretty serious program :sHa_thumb2:


----------



## Dens228

I plan on posting some at the end of this cycle.  I don't know there'd be much of a difference.  Gains come a little slower when you start your second half century!


----------



## Dens228

Weight was 227.7 today.  Nearing the end of my blast, feeling like my timing is good on this.  Had to do Day 3 of week 6 today instead of tomorrow due to other commitments.  Watch on son play football and coach the other in his football game. 

So today was muscle rounds, as always it's six sets of 4 reps, only the last set is to failure, only that set is listed below.  5 breaths between sets, a few minutes between exercises. 

Leg press x6
Iron Mind belt squats x5  (learning to hate these in a good way)
Leg extensions x9   Went kind of light to rehab knee
Seated leg curls x4
Leg Press calf x6
Seated calf x3
Single leg standing calf x5  Just alternated legs no rest
DB Curls x5


----------



## Dens228

Last workout of the blast and I'm ready for a two week intensive cruise.
It makes even more sense now that I realized I went right into Fortitude training from about the beginning of June so about 10 straight weeks of workouts at high intensity. 

Today's weight was 228.  

Workout time:
Muscle rounds, only listing the 6th set which is to failure.

Medium grip pulldowns x6
T-Bar rows x4
Close grip pulldowns x3
Cable rows x4
Decline bench x4
Band crossovers x8
Dips x2
Side laterals x4
Face pulls x7
Pressdowns x5

Good workout, now for intensive cruise.  I'm going to do 2 workouts of MR's at Basic level 1, then 2 workouts MR's at Basic level 2.

Then a week off, then back at it.


----------



## Dens228

Start of intensive cruise....I'm doing Basic Level I days 3 and 4 or start.

Today,,,,,,

Leg press x4
Leg extensions, 21's......went way too light, made it through 3 sets of 21's non-stop.
Seated leg curls, 21's, too light on these too, did 2 rounds non-stop
Leg press calf, MR's x6
Ez Bar curls, 21's. almost made it through 2 rounds on these.


----------



## Dens228

Workout #2 of my intensive cruise.  Going to workout EOD using Tier ! days 3 and 4 for a total of 4 workouts, then 3 or 4 days off and back at it.

Today......six sets of each, last set to failure is only one listed.

Seated rows x5
Close grip pulldowns x4
Dips x4
Shrugs x29, not muscle rounds, pump set
Pressdowns x30, not muscle rounds, pump set.
Pulldown crunches x6

I did pump sets instead of MR's for shrugs and triceps.  Just to give my delts and elbows a rest.


----------



## Dens228

Third workout of intensive cruise........

Muscle rounds, only last of 6 sets listed.

Leg Press x6
Leg Extensions x31, not a Muscle round
Seated leg curls, x100, not a muscle round.  Got the great idea to shoot for 100 reps on these, complete spur of the moment thing.

Seated Calf, MR's, x6
EZ bar curls x31 plus burnouts at the top until I cried.

Also started NPP yesterday........
Right now I'm at 600 mg test C, 600 mg NPP.  
NPP will stay the same, Test will go up at some point.


----------



## Dens228

Last workout of intensive cruise.........couple days off then I start my blast on Friday...

Today...........MR's unless noted, only listing the 6th and final set of each exercise.

Seated rows x6
Close grip pulldowns x5
Decline bench x6
Lateral raises, 21's, did full, then top half, then bottom half, almost made it through twice.
Rope pressdowns x5
Crunches x30

I tried to really avoid any stress on the lower back this cruise as it's been tight and tired for the last three weeks or so.


----------



## Dens228

Alright, started my second blast.......weight today was 229.

Currently using 600/week NPP, 900/week Test C
For leg work this blast I'm upping the reps a bit to save my knees. Except on MR's I'll keep it textbook.

Workout today.

Leg Press x12
Leg Extensions x19 to failure
Leg Press x19 to failure
Seated leg curls x13 to failure
Leg Press calf x15, 12, x9, x6 all to failure

Supersets:
Close grip pulldowns 21's to failure supersetted twice with
Band crossovers 1 1/2 reps to failure

Side laterals 21's to failure supersetted twice with 
Cable crunches

EZ Bar curls 1 1/2 reps to failure superstted once with
Pressdowns 1 1/2 reps to failure


----------



## Dens228

Day two of my second Fortitude blast........
Weight was an even 227.

Close grip pulldowns x8
T-bars x9
Close grip pulldowns x9
Decline bench x9
Band crossovers x13
Side Lateral raises x12
Shrugs x9

Now the high rep stuff
Giant set of:
Leg press x26
Leg Extension x15
Seated calf x16

Superset of 
Leg Press, did 21's, full rep, stretch portion, top portion without lockout, almost made it through twice!
Seated leg curls, 1 1/2 reps x16

Loving the intensity elements I added to the pump sets!


----------



## Dens228

Tough day today after a long night.
I coach my 13 year old in football, he is our quarterback and linebacker. 
I know he's my son but he's one tough little dude.  He broke his collarbone in the game.  Turns out he played about 10 plays with it, including braking a few tackles on a touchdown run.  I could tell he was hurting but he kept telling me he was fine.  We were lucky it didn't get worse....clean break and it's lined up nicely.  6-8 weeks on the sidelines. 

Now on to my workout:

Muscle rounds today, only listing the last set of six, they are all to failure

Belt squats x4
Hack squats x5
Leg extensions x6
Seated leg curls x3
LP calf x5
Seated calf x3
EZ bar curls x9, way underestimated the weight on this one!


----------



## Dens228

Week 1 Day 4 of FT basic Tier 2.

Weight was 228.

Muscle rounds so only lasting the 6th set of each exercise, which is to failure.

Cable rows x6
T-Bars x3
Close grip pulldowns x5
Decline Bench x3
Cable crossovers x2
Laterals x6
Facepulls x6
Lying tricep extensions x2

Right now I'm taking 25 grams of Glycofuse with my preworkout about 20 minutes prior to the workout.  And 30 grams hydro whey, 25 grams Glycofuse, and 10 grams EAA's during.


----------



## Dens228

Jacked up my right knee again...it was feeling great, bam!  Same as last time.
I think I'm going to have to really stick with higher reps and just the exercises that don't aggravate it.  It seems to have as much to do with the order of exercises as the exercises themselves. 

So here's the workout today:

Legs were in zig zag 
Belt squats x8
Leg Extensions x21
Belt Squats x10
Seated leg curls x16
Belt squats x7

Leg press calf raises x16, x14, x13, 10, 7.  It was during these that I felt the knee tighten up.  I think it may have been from doing belt squats first. I usually do them as the second MR exercise.

Lateral Raises x27, x22, supersetted with crunches
Shrugs x19 supersetted with crunches

DB curls x27, x22, supersetted with 
Pressdowns x22, x17


----------



## Dens228

Been swamped with work and football so a couple days behind on the log.

Weighing around 226, feeling strong.  Knee feels better.

Thursdays workout.......
Alternating
Med Grip pulldowns x8, x8, with 
T-Bars x8, x9
Alternating 
Dips x11, x11, with
Flyes x13, x10
Alternating
Side laterals x9, x8, with
Shrugs x11, x8
Giant set of
Leg press x40
Leg extension 21's to failure
Seated calf to failure
Another Giant set of
Leg Press 21's to failure
Seated leg curls 21's to failure
Seated calf to failure

Today's was muscle rounds, 6 sets per exercise, only last set to failure, only last set listed
Leg Press x4
Hacks x2
Leg extension x6
Seated leg curls x3
Leg press calf x7
Seated calf x4
Standing calf x5
EZ bar curls x7
Crunches high reps


----------



## Dens228

Yesterdays workout:Muscle Rounds, 6 sets, only last one to failure..........

Med grip pulldowns x4
T-bars x4
Close grip pulldowns x4
Smith rows x3
Decline bench x4
Dips x5
Band crossovers x3
Side laterals x6
Front laterals x7
Face pulls x4
Pressdowns x5


----------



## Dens228

In my quest to heal my knee I'm keeping the reps higher on leg work except on the muscle rounds. 

Weighed a solid 229.8 this morning.

Today's workout.
Alternating the following:
Leg Press x20
Leg extensions x24
Leg Press x20
Seated leg curls x19
Leg press x27

Then:
Seated calf 5 sets, all to failure reps from 14 down to 7

Side laterals 21's to failure
Front raises x19
Shrugs x25
These were alternated with crunches.

DB curls x26, x19, superset with
Lying tricep extensions x24, x1 1/2 reps to failure

Peri-workout shake is 50 grams Glycofuse, 30 grams hydro whey, 10 grams EAA's. 

Cycle is now per week-- 600 mg NPP, 1050 grams sust.


----------



## srd1

Npp should be making those joints happy brother it does mine.


----------



## Dens228

Great workout today........I'm incorporating some different techniques in the pump exercises.

Weighed in today at 230.2.  

Workout.........
Close grip pulldowns x8
T-Bars x10
Close grip pulldowns x9
T-bars x8
Incline bench x10
Band crossovers x10
Incline Bench x9
Band crossovers x8
Lateral Raises x9
Shrugs x12
Lateral raises x7
Shrugs x9

Giant set of:
Leg Press x21's to failure
Leg extensions x17 then partial burns until I cried
Seated calf...x who knows did full reps then partials until I couldn't move.

Another gian set of:
Leg press x 1 1/2 reps to failure, full rep then bottom half
Seated leg curls x 21 then partials until I couldn't move.
Seated calf, same as first set.

Then I slowly crawled out of the gym..............


----------



## Dens228

srd1 said:


> Npp should be making those joints happy brother it does mine.



I sure hope so.........


----------



## Dens228

Day 3 of week 3, muscle rounds..........

As always, 6 sets of 4 reps, unless noted, only the last set to failure.

Leg Press x3
Hacks couldn't do it, knee was screaming at me
Leg extensions x6
Seated leg curls x5
Leg press calf x3
Seated calf x4
Standing calf x6
Concentration curls x6


----------



## Dens228

Week 3 day 4.........
Muscle rounds again.

Weight was 231.  Energy is good

Close grip pulldowns x5
T-Bar x3
Pullups only got 5 sets, last set was 2 reps
Cable rows x7
Dips x3
Incline bench x5
Band crossovers x3
Side laterals x2
Seated press, just did high reps x30
Face pulls x6
Rope pressdowns x7


----------



## Dens228

Yesterdays workout........it's tier 2 Day 1

I'm doing a week of tier 2 then back to tier 3.

I'm still battling my right knee, sometimes it feels good, sometimes not so good.

Alternating the following
Leg Press x20
Somerset squats x19
Leg Press x21
Seated leg curls x21

Then Leg press calf 4 sets to failure, 16 reps down to 7

Superset of:
Band cross overs x26, x19, with 
Seated rows x21, x16

Superset of:
Side laterals x21's to failure, xfailure (around 25 or so)
Crunches

Superset of 
Dumbell curls x26 with
Lying tricep extensions x31


----------



## Dens228

Didn't even realize I'd missed a day of logging. 
After reading some stuff posted by Homonunculus I've thought through my tier results.

Right now I'm doing tier 2 and I think I'm going to finish out my blast at Tier 2.
At tier 3 I found myself just plain old dragging ass for hours after my workouts and end up battling nagging injuries. Such as my right shoulder, my right knee, and my left elbow. 
When I drop to Tier 2, and during the intensive cruise they seem to go away.
So maybe I'm using a Tier higher than I need or should use. 

So here are my last two workouts, weight is holding steady around 230.

Week 4, day 2
Alternating: Med grip pulldowns x9, t-bar x8, Med grip pulldowns x8
Alternating: Decline bench x7, flyes x10
Alternating side laterals x11, shrugs x12
Giant set of:
Leg press x26, somersault squats x14, seated calf xfailure
Superset of:
Leg press x1 1/2 reps to failure, seated leg curls x 1 1/2 reps to failure


Week 4 day 3, muscle rounds
Leg press x4
Somersault squats x8
Seated leg curls x2
Leg press calf x4
Seated calf x3
Dumbell curls x3

Crunches x35

I'm going to stay on tier 2 and concentrate on increasing weight and or reps, intensity on pump sets, and just going balls out..........


----------



## Dens228

Week 4 day 4, muscle rounds again.
Just listing the last set............it's 6 sets as always per exercise, only last set is to failure.

I'm really thinking that staying at Tier 2 is a good idea.
Weight today at 229.9.

Workout...........
Medium grip pulldowns x5
Smith t-bar rows x6, really liked these, never did them before.
Close grip pulldowns x2.  This hit hard, the fifth set seemed easy, then the wall.
Decline x2
Band crossovers x4
Side laterals x3
Face pulls x3
Tricep pressdowns x6, really got a good stretch on these and locked out well.


----------



## Dens228

Ok, I took a few unscheduled days off.  I don't know what happened but starting Monday night I had unbelievable pain in my left lower hip area.  It got so bad I couldn't lay flat so I slept in a recliner.  Stairs were a bitch too.
I was gradually better and today it feels like it never happened.  I'm tending to believe I pinched a nerve.  

Today was week 5 day 1.  Tier 2 still.

Alternating:
Leg press x15
Somersault squats x8
Leg press x16
Seated leg curls x13

Seated calf raise, 4 sets all to failure, between 14 and 7 reps.

Supersets of
Dips x1 1/2 reps to failure, and full reps to failure with 
Close grip pulldowns x21, x17

Side laterals x1 1/2 reps, with 
Crunches

Superset of
EZ bar curls to failure then burn outs at the top, with
Pressdowns to failure then burn outs at the bottom


----------



## Dens228

Week 5 Day 2...weight was 229.8

Today:
Alternating
Smith T-Bars x8
Close grip pulldowns x7
T-bar rows x7

Alternating 
Incline bench x10
Band Crossovers x12

Alternating
Side laterals x13
Shrugs x14

Giant set of
Leg Press x 1 12 reps to failure, high 20's
Leg Extensions xfailure, probably around 20 plus some burns
Standing calf..........around 30 reps

Another round.....
Leg press x infinity........just hit the middle range until I couldn't move
Seated leg curls x same as extensions.


----------



## MattG

Been over 3 months since you started this log brother, how bout some update pics?   you gotta be lookin pretty thick by now id imagine...


----------



## Dens228

End of week six of this blast..........so, two weeks away.


----------



## Dens228

Week 5 day 3, 
Muscle rounds today.........weight was 230.1

Only listing the last set of each, which is to failure as always

Leg press x6
Somersault squats x5
Leg extensions x5
Leg curls x3
Leg press calf x2
Seated calf x5
EZ Bar curls x6

Felt good today........knee is almost pain free.


----------



## Dens228

Week 5 Day 4 of FT.

Feeling great.........
Weight was 231.1

Muscle rounds again...........last set to failure

Close grip pulldowns x4
T-Bar rows x5
Medium Grip pulldowns x2
Dips x5
Flyes x6
Laterals x4
Facepulls x6
Lying tricep extensions x6

Massive pumps and really loving the close grip pulldowns


----------



## Dens228

Sorry, I fell a few workouts behind on the log........working 14 hour days, one day off in the last 14 days......plus coaching my son's youth football team have really kept me behind.  The workouts are still being done and I'm hitting it hard.

I'm not going to list my last couple workouts, they weren't that different than my previous week.  I just finished week six of my second blast of Fortitude Training. Now I'll be moving into a cruise.

What I will do here is list some observations from this training blast. 

Scott posted on his web site that he thought many people were training at too high a tier and was also curious about how it was that so many people were hitting exactly four reps on the final set of muscle rounds.......were they truly at failure. 

I'm not going to BS here........I've been training for about 36 years straight and am on the back end of 50 years old. My super supps would be considered fairly light by some standards but I'm happy with how I feel.  

I was doing Tier 3 basic and by the end of blasts, hell even in the middle, I was dragging ass half the day after my early AM workouts. 
So I decided to end this blast with three straight weeks of Tier 2 and make sure I was........
A.  Really hitting failure
B.  Being smart on exercise selection and sticking to the program guidelines
C.  Make sure I was increasing weight and or reps
D.  Incorporating set extension techniques on pump sets

I've battled shoulder joint issues for years stemming from old football injuries as well as powerlifting abuse. 

I also found that with FT, when using Tier 3, I started getting knee issues and elbow issues, tendonitis stuff.  Elbows were too bad but the right knee got bad enough to negatively affect my workouts for legs. 

Sticking to Tier 2 has pretty much eliminated the joint issues and I was even able to incorporate incline bench for the first time in a couple of years. 
My gains were great, my strength is moving up consistently, and I feel good physically.  The workouts were every bit as tough as the higher tier but it didn't take me an entire day to have the energy to move. 

So after this cruise I'll be sticking with Tier 2 for the future......

Regarding the super supps, I also think I'll be doing a 6 on, 2 cruise to match the training. Nothing exotic though, just basic.


----------

